#ubuntu-fridge 2007-02-12
<ausimage> Is anybody awake today?
<Burgundavia> nope :)
<ausimage> hmm at least you answered today ;)
<ausimage> Burgundavia: I have been trying to find out more about the fridge calendar.
<Burgundavia> what information do you need?
<ausimage> um I wondering if it is possible to extend the calendar to note locations of meetings... ie different than #ubuntu-meeting...
<ausimage> This is ScribesTeam initiative trying to note when meetings are held...
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> hmm
<ausimage> I guess my goal is to find a way for all teams to list their meetings and the community to find them in a single place...
<ausimage> And I know that not all meetings are held #ubuntu-meeting ;)
<ausimage> Burgundavia: My thought was using the 'where' or 'place' tag in the ical format...
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> I have no idea how to do that, but post the idea to fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<ausimage> K I will...
<ausimage> Burgundavia: The ScribesTeam would enjoy a writeup on the fridge sometime . ;)
<Burgundavia> send me one :)
<Burgundavia> or fridge-devel, rather
<ausimage> to the list ???
<ausimage> you handle calendar anouncements there?
<ausimage> Burgundavia: um do you know who is point on getting a mailing list?
<Burgundavia> it is an open list
<Burgundavia> email it and it will go through
<ausimage> Oh sorry I was talking about one for Scribes Team....
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-02-16
<robitaille> thanks Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> no worries
<robitaille> do we want the  poll right on thr front page front and middle, or keep it in the usual pool area on the left column?
<robitaille> s/pool/poll/
<robitaille> amazing...already 22 votes in probably 10 minutes for  that new poll.  I guess there are quite a few people on the rss feed
<jdub> there's a few things in the press category that aren't pressy
<jdub> and the current poll has been promoted to the front page
<jdub> might be an idea to order polls alphabetically, too
<robitaille> and he left as quickly as he appeared in the first place...
<robitaille> I think I always had a slight difference of opinion with jeff about about is pressy enough for the fridge.
<robitaille> which means I'm not sure exactly which ones currently on the fridge he doesn't like...
<BenC> Who do I have to become friends with to get an event added to the fridge? :)
<BenC> Or is there some difficult to find process that I haven't seen
<Madpilot> there's an email address somewhere on the Fridge
<BenC> Yeah, I sent an email there, and no reply
<Madpilot> one of the editors is on my LoCo Team, so we tend to get our events added w/o even asking... too bad robitaille isn't on IRC right now
<Madpilot> speak of the devil.
<Madpilot> BenC, robitaille is one of the editors of the Fridge
<robitaille> yes?
<BenC> robitaille: Hey, I'd like to get the kernel-team meeting added to the fridge
<BenC> I sent details to fridge-devel
<BenC> I can give more details if needed
<robitaille> sure.  I saw your request on the list just now.
<robitaille> it's going to be in #ubuntu-meeting
<robitaille> ?
<BenC> Yeah, is there some place where i have to request time for #ubuntu-meeting?
<BenC> wasn't sure how closely related fridge/ubuntu-meeting was
<robitaille> nope.  That's it.  You have found the right place :)
<BenC> and the right person it seems :)
<BenC> meeting is 1 hour, I forgot to note that
<robitaille> ok
<robitaille> any wiki page with an agenda?
<BenC> hold a sec...
<BenC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting is a generic link, I'll update it tonight
<BenC> Agenda link will be off of there
<robitaille> that's perfect.
<BenC> robitaille: Sweet, thanks
<robitaille> BenC:  your next 3 meetings are now on the calendar.
<BenC> robitaille: You rock, thanks again
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-02-13
<keescook> hiya! can someone add the Security Team meeting to the fridge?  I see the server one is there but security is missing (20:00 UTC)
<beuno> keescook, sorry, just dropped in
<beuno> when would that meeting be?
<beuno> ah, seems someone already added it: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1342
<keescook> beuno: cool, thanks for double-checking.  :)
